# 1963 Schwinn Corvette



## Luchotocado (May 17, 2015)

They are selling this Corvette at a thrift store near me. I checked it out today and it has original everything except for the head badge and rear reflector from what I can tell. It costs 125. Is it a good buy?


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2015)

I would say that's a decent buy since the parts would probably bring double that if parted out on eBay.


----------



## Duck (May 18, 2015)

Personally,I wouldn't spend more then a hundo on it , unless I was buying it specifically to part out.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 18, 2015)

Ended up buying it today. Offered 80 and they accepted. Now im on the hunt for the starburst badge. Thanks for the replies


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 18, 2015)

now get ready for sticker shock on the badge  it'll probably cost as much as the bike


----------



## Luchotocado (May 18, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> now get ready for sticker shock on the badge  it'll probably cost as much as the bike




Yeah i know. Its 50 dollars for the badge. The white tires are also 50 and the teardrop 50. Lol 150 to complete it. I think i'm gona leave it as is for now and someday ill find one not so expensive. Hopefully.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 18, 2015)

correction- the whitewalls are $75, putting anything but reproduction Schwinn tires on a Schwinn unless the tire is not made such as with the case of several style tires for stingrays and run-a-bouts, is a sin. All my schwinns get new tires directly from Dan aka bicycle bones. It does get expensive but well worth it!

$65 phantom, $75 jaguar, $75 tiger, $90 fastback, $110 SR, $170 Krate, $100 stingray- total so far $685
The rest of my schwinns either are awaiting new tires when I get more funds and my 2 varsitys and traveler have kendas as tires are not made for them. I figure to replace the rest of the tires it will cost another $400 not including the ones I am going to leave with original tires

That is some beautiful bike by the way, it will look great when you finish it.


----------



## Duck (May 18, 2015)

You bought it right- I really dig the red. Congrats.


----------



## how (May 18, 2015)

you gotta great deal, they would ask 400 for that bike around here, they arent getting it but they are asking it.

I got this 59 for 175 and that was a good deal.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 18, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> correction- the whitewalls are $75, putting anything but reproduction Schwinn tires on a Schwinn unless the tire is not made such as with the case of several style tires for stingrays and run-a-bouts, is a sin. All my schwinns get new tires directly from Dan aka bicycle bones. It does get expensive but well worth it!
> 
> $65 phantom, $75 jaguar, $75 tiger, $90 fastback, $110 SR, $170 Krate, $100 stingray- total so far $685
> The rest of my schwinns either are awaiting new tires when I get more funds and my 2 varsitys and traveler have kendas as tires are not made for them. I figure to replace the rest of the tires it will cost another $400 not including the ones I am going to leave with original tires
> ...




thank you I think it will look great too. Now that you mention it, i bought a newish schwinn the other day that I am about to sell. Im gona steal the tires! 



Duck said:


> You bought it right- I really dig the red. Congrats.




Thank you. I love the red too. Its 1 of the reasons i bought it. It goes with my car. This way the wife cant complain about me always rolling around mismatched.



how said:


> you gotta great deal, they would ask 400 for that bike around here, they arent getting it but they are asking it.
> 
> I got this 59 for 175 and that was a good deal.




Well if we take into account that yours has the badge, a headlight, tires and maybe even the teardrop rear reflector it looks like you got a better deal!

Now I have a question for you guys. What rear reflector came stock with this bike? Mine came with a weird white doorstop looking thing. I dont know if its a piece of the original or if somebody just put it on there. Ill post a picture.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2015)

The 63's still had the chrome plastic teardrop S reflector. The chrome film wears off leaving a light yellow plastic shell.


----------



## how (May 18, 2015)

yea came with the tear drop reflector


----------



## vincev (May 18, 2015)

Dont think the new Schwinn tires will work in the Vette.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 18, 2015)

vincev said:


> Dont think the new Schwinn tires will work in the Vette.



You are right. Too big. Too bad. Ill start the hunt.

This is the rear reflector that mine has.




I guess its just some random old worn reflector somebody put on it at some time.


----------



## how (May 21, 2015)

Luchotocado said:


> You are right. Too big. Too bad. Ill start the hunt.
> 
> This is the rear reflector that mine has.View attachment 215162
> 
> I guess its just some random old worn reflector somebody put on it at some time.




Schwinn tires that fit on S 7 rims read 26x 1 3/4 instead of 26x 1.75  and usually refer to Schwinn rims. You can buy chinese made tires that are made for these rims, for around 20 bucks a piece, stores that cater to vintage bikes will carry them.


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2015)

If you opt for Kenda, make sure you get the bigger version with the size that reads 26 x 2 x 1 3/4. They also make a skinny one that's marked 26 x 1 /34. CS make a nice beefy tire that fits the S-7.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 22, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> If you opt for Kenda, make sure you get the bigger version with the size that reads 26 x 2 x 1 3/4. They also make a skinny one that's marked 26 x 1 /34. CS make a nice beefy tire that fits the S-7.




Both fit on the rim? 
Any diffrence in the look? Or is the diffrence in how they feel when tou ride them?


----------



## Pantmaker (May 22, 2015)

I have a 63 Corvette but the badge is the normal one. I have 61s and 62s with starbusts but never seen a 63. Something new every day.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2015)

The S-7 takes a specific tire so it gets pretty frustrating finding a local shop that carries tires for these rims. Around my neighborhood the only tire I can find at a shop is the Kenda K 75  26 x 1 3/4 that does fit, but it's profile is noticeably smaller in height and width. Here is the other Kenda that larger and fits the S7. http://www.ebay.com/itm/CST-26x2x1-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d788d368

And here is the CST 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CST-26x2x1-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d788d368

 Bob Snyder has a set of Superior slim line white walls for sale on eBay for 50 bucks. They are seconds but a hard to find tire that was used on the later 65? model middleweights. Cheng Shin Whitewalls are hard to find sometimes and they have a tread pattern similar to the old Good Year tires.  

Another alternative is the repop Westwinds that are 75 a pair.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> I have a 63 Corvette but the badge is the normal one. I have 61s and 62s with starbusts but never seen a 63. Something new every day.




Does your 63 have a Nov or later serial number? Or black PL2000 adhesive on the headtube. The 63 Corvette models still wore the Starburst badge. One of my 61 Corvette 5 speeds had a standard badge, but it matched all the other mismatched incorrect parts.


----------



## Pantmaker (May 22, 2015)

Man I love stuff like this. So the frame serial is 9-9-63. I always used Nov as the cuttoff too.  It also just occurred to me that my bike has the 64 seat. Maybe its the earliest 64 on earth.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2015)

Very well could be. I've seen at least two 1962 Sept serial numbered Corvettes with the new 1963 seat tube decal.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 22, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> The S-7 takes a specific tire so it gets pretty frustrating finding a local shop that carries tires for these rims. Around my neighborhood the only tire I can find at a shop is the Kenda K 75  26 x 1 3/4 that does fit, but it's profile is noticeably smaller in height and width. Here is the other Kenda that larger and fits the S7. http://www.ebay.com/itm/CST-26x2x1-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d788d368
> 
> And here is the CST
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CST-26x2x1-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d788d368
> ...




http://m.ebay.com/itm/291239335575?nav=SEARCH
Are these it?


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2015)

Check these out. 

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/cst-cruiser-241-tire-26-x-2-x-1-3-4-s-7-wire-bead-black-white

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categor...ic-tire-26-x-2-x-1-3-4-black-tread-white-wall


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 23, 2015)

Niagra is where I get my tires from.  I tried the CST and did not like the look. The square shoulder makes them look clunky to me. Also the whitewall is not as wide as on the Sunlite. However both of these are inexpensive tires so don't expect perfection. (whitewalls not cut perfectly, tougher to seat on rim)  Go with the Schwinn repops if you are going to ride a lot and want better quality.


----------



## rhenning (May 23, 2015)

Schwinn frames were made in batches and used as needed.  That number is the date the frame was made not when it was painted and assembled into a bicycle.  I for example have a 1977 Sprint with a frame date of 1975.  The number on Schwinn frames is not the date the frame became a bicycle.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2015)

rhenning said:


> Schwinn frames were made in batches and used as needed.  That number is the date the frame was made not when it was painted and assembled into a bicycle.  I for example have a 1977 Sprint with a frame date of 1975.  The number on Schwinn frames is not the date the frame became a bicycle.  Roger




Back when the frame serial numbers were stamped by hand that may have been true. Once the numbers were machine stamped the date associated with the serial number was the date that the serial number was stamped on the component, bottom bracket, dropout or headtube and not necessarily the date the frame was built. The stamped component was more than likely used the next day to build a frame and some could have been at the bottom of the parts bucket for days, weeks, months or longer before it was used in a frame build.


----------



## cyberpaull (May 25, 2015)

If most bikes were restored to show a profit, we would not have so many great old bikes. Thanks to all who do it for the love of the bikes.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 30, 2020)

What ever happened to this Vette? Coaster brake models are my favorite!!


----------



## Luchotocado (Apr 13, 2020)

I still have it. I found the tear drop reflector and the starburst head badge. I ride it all the time. It started a corvette crave for me and I ended up getting a copper tone one and a blue one. I love the Corvettes. I’ll take a picture of it when I get a chance. Thanks for bringing the thread back, it was fun re-reading the posts from when I first found it.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes love the Corvettes  and Jaguars


----------

